
Murder or Self-Defense If Officer Is Killed in Raid? - JumpCrisscross
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2017/03/18/us/100000004993805.mobile.html
======
DrScump
<One officer, according to the transcript, explained that the “protocol on
high-risk search warrants is no-knock — it’s for officer safety.”>

But _that 's not what no-knock warrants are FOR._

The only legal reason that the no-knock warrant was considered allowable under
the 4th Amendment was for cases where _evidence was at risk of immediate
destruction_ upon announcement of search by the officers; for example, small
amounts of drugs that could be flushed or burned, or bookmaking operations
with paper records subject to immediate destruction by fire or solvent.

They print the warrant request in the Guy case. It has _absolutely no mention_
of any evidence at risk of immediate destruction.

------
danso
FWIW, this story is the follow up to a story that was discussed recently
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13902864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13902864)

------
nickpsecurity
Self-defense if it's no-knock in SWAT gear. Murder if they identify
themselves, give warning covering all exits, and then execute the raid.

